# obsession bows??



## clover buck1020 (Nov 28, 2008)

just saw an obsession bow for the first time last night at our local sportsman show. anybody know anything about them? looks to be very well built and the finish is great. barnsdale limbs, how can it be bad. any feedback would be great. thanks


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

They are awesome. I have the first addiction. It's awesome. Just need a 60 lb bow


Sent to you from my wireless leash


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

I was super super impressed with Docs Addiction when I shot it. It's by far one of the best bows ive shot over the last few years! If I can afford it i'll be shooting a Lethal Force this year.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIIZhNxduCg&feature=g-u-u&context=G2382dabFUAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

DocMort said:


> They are awesome. I have the first addiction. It's awesome. Just need a 60 lb bow
> 
> 
> Sent to you from my wireless leash


I see and read most of your stuff since you have been on here and think the same as you do on a lot of things. The Obsession SS really caught my eye and the specs,. I really like the Barnsdale limbs they are no.1 to me.I can not get my self to go to the split limbs for some reason. I have always shot the Pearson bows since 1988-89 and my last bow was the 2007 Z-34 and wanting to step back up to a dual cam bow again and the Stealth 2 is what I am looking at to. But always leery to go with new company with so much past companys starting and stopping under new names and changes,we all know the names of 3 major people in archery world today. Where do you see Obsession being in the next 5yrs. I want to thank you for any info. you will pass along to me and what the SS is selling for. Thank you Badbow


----------



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

I shot an Obsession SS all last summer and fall. Killed 6 with it including a double on Oct. 1st. Smoothest drawing bow I've ever shot. A few improvements have been made and more are in the works for the 2013 SS model. The three new models (Sniper XS, Lethal Force and Addiction) are the best shooting bows I've had in my hands since I've started shooting a bow back in the early 80's. Once these get out and in the hands of the archery community, it's going to be game on! Lots of critters will fall to an Obsession in 2012. 

Better get your orders in early, contact Scotty/PA for a special limited edition run of all three models with different limb graphics and such. You'll see these new models start to show up starting next week to the shops that ordered at the ATA show.

In case you guys missed it, here is the video I shot at the ATA show with all three new models being shot: http://youtu.be/KKUFBNQRhpA


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

I have the Sniper XS and it is by far the best bow I've ever owned....I was nothing but a Mathews fanboy until now. This bow is so friggin' smooth and is by far the quietest bow I've ever shot.......Absolutely no hand shock....... these bows will be a huge hit this year!!!


----------



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

I just got this photo of the Sniper limb graphics. I think they really pop!



Sent using Tapatalk. So easy, a bowhunter can do it.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Obsessions bow sight shows the Sniper with split limbs but like the ones in picture best. I am a solid limb guy.


----------



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

Please try the split limb models. You won't believe how they shoot. Nothing to worry about, lots of companies are using them. 

Sent using Tapatalk. So easy, a bowhunter can do it.


----------



## abbgdr (Sep 26, 2006)

Great looking bows! If they're as smooth as everyone says I'll be looking seriously at picking one up. Whats the deal with being down on split limbs?? And Barnsdale limbs at that??? Somebody needs to tell Hoyt they've got it all wrong,, of the dozen or so split limb bows I've had I've never had a single issue with them but I've had three solid limbs that wanted to be split limbs that had to be replaced


----------



## bowtecee (Nov 3, 2003)

Just got my Addiction. I am a string builder and got to say that the bow is one of the smoothest pulling quietest and fastest shooting bow I have ever drawn at 55 lbs. This will throw a 430 gr CXL target 250 arrow out at 55 lbs 265 FPS. This is 15 feet slower than my Hoyt Ultratec that is set at 65 lbs shooting the same arrow. It is like pulling butter as well. Within 20 shots I was drilling the X at 20 yards with 1/4" groups.


----------

